# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  شماره پروسه صفر

## SKazemi

با سلام
در یک بانک اطلاعاتی Sql server 2019من spid هایی رو میبینم که با یکspidبه شماره صفر Block شده اند و بعد خود آنها موجب گیر افتادن سایر پروسه ها شده اند.
این پروسه با شماره صفر چیه و علت این مساله از کجاست؟
لطفا اگر کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه. 
پیشاپیش سپاسگزارم

----------

